# Going boarding rates in Oregon?



## CowgirlUp1994 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey!
So I am just curious. I currently have one riding horse and a miniature horse, and my boyfriend has one riding horse. Where we board we have a bigger barn with about 45 stalls, ranging from 10x10-12x12 stalls and a few 24x24 stalls for the bigger horses. Only about 1/4 of the stalls get used regularly. The barn itself is being worked on to upgrade it since previous people left it. We have one huge field where most of the non used horses go for most of the year. Then there are 2 outside round pens either for riding in or to put a couple horses that need to be alone. Then 4 available paddocks, ranging in different dimensions. Also has a big indoor arena, bathroom, non useable wash rack right now, and new individual tack rooms with locking doors. Lighted barn with water faucets. My boyfriend and I provide most of the stuff. We provide grain, stall bedding, and clean our own stalls and feed our own grain. Our barn owner provides hay and feeds hay twice a day. Normally grass hay, it varies. So almost like we do self care, but minus hay. Though we will be providing better hay to add to their hay in winter. Is $225 too much for board per horse? I have been looking at other sites and some places are less than $200 and they provide more stuff.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Depends on where in Oregon, I think. Near Portland it might be reasonable. Somewhere more rural it might be a little pricey. Where I live in CA, it would be reasonable, it's an expensive area.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds quite inexpensive to me. I live just outside Portland and have paid full board prices between $375 and $675 a month.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've looked into boarding my gelding [just outside of Portland] a few times, but sticker shock has stopped me in my tracks every time. 
It appears as though $350 is just enough to get you a roof over your horse's head, and not much else. If you want something isn't overly run-down, or something that's somewhat mud-free, or has winter turnout, or offers full care, or has shelters in turnout, or basically any other "normal" amenities, you are going to be paying significantly more than $350.

I'd say that, depending on where you're located, $250 is downright affordable for a stall AND turnout AND a lighted arena, etc.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd pick the place where the horses are the healthiest and happiest. And the horse owners are content.


----------

